# Questions about AFX super international



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Howdy guys. I think I've decided to purchase the Super International set for my first track layout. I for sure can do a 4x8 and maybe two 4x8's end to end once we get moved. If I was to buy two of the sets, would that be too much track for one 4x8? I know it'll fit the larger layout without a problem. The other thing I was wondering (and I know it's just speculation), but if I do buy two sets, would it be an easy sell to sell the F1 cars out of one of the sets to re-coup some of the expense? I'd figure the new F1 cars should go for about 20.00ea (right?), so the second track wouldn't cost much more (and I can easily justify the expense of two tracks then). Whadda ya think?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I bought two of the sets you're talking about to get started with my layout. I have a 4 lane layout with each lane running about 50' in length. Mine sits on a 5' x 12' table.

I did end up with numerous curves left over and what you have left over or need more of depends on your specific design. For me, going with two of those sets was the better deal as I had my track designed and knew exactly what I needed for pieces and believe me, I crunched the numbers both cost wise for individual track pieces and this set coupled with that set kind of research. I laid out my design with Autocad.

Selling the cars? Unless they've changed what cars are included since I bought mine, the cars/bodies out of the International set seem to be a dime a dozen on the bay so asking $20 might be slightly high. I could see $16 or $17 a piece. I just bought some of the newer release Super G cars on the bay for just that much from Bud's HO Cars. 

Hope this helps a little. :wave:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres a few pics of my Tomy Super International.This layout uses all the track pieces in the S/I plus ten extra 15" straights.The layout is on a 4'X11' table.I like this layout alot-its got some long fast straights & some technical twisties to make it a challenge!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Before I scaled down, I had a layout on a 4' X 12' table which I used two SI sets to build it. It was getting pricey buying seperate pieces so the extra set gave me what I needed and I sold off the cars with no problem at all. So I would recommend getting two to start with. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey txronharris, I have a Super International set without the cars I can sell you if you are interested. I have a new continuous rail track, I want the cars, but don't need the old track anymore, if you're interested let me know and we can work something out. I'd hate to see you pay a higher price for something you don't really need. The only it has is some countersink holes from mounting the track to a table, but I would assume you probably do the same and this might save you a bit of work. What I actually have is the set PLUS a few extra 15" straights left over as well....

Marty


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks fpr the input guys. I've not settled on a tack plan, but it does appear that a 4x8 is going to be a little small. May have to reithink the size and see what I come up with. Thanks for the photos and thanks for the offer Marty. I'll be sending you a PM shortly.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

txronharris said:


> Thanks fpr the input guys. I've not settled on a tack plan, but it does appear that a 4x8 is going to be a little small. May have to reithink the size and see what I come up with. Thanks for the photos and thanks for the offer Marty. I'll be sending you a PM shortly.


Yes, 4x8 is a bit small. But, it makes the T-Jets and Magnatractions quite fun. I started with the Super International and added some 15" straights, 18" and 15" curves. There's a total of 4 6" curves (2 in each pair of lanes) left on my 4-lane setup. I've got a whole bunch of 6" and 9" curves stored under the table 

The F-1 cars from the set are still in the bags. $15-$16 ea. seems to be the going rate on eBay. I swore they were going for a lot more before I bought the set  I haven't listed them thinking that I just might yank the traction magents and turn down the voltage and see what they act like.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love the blimp... you should throw a wireless camera onto it and have send pics of the race to your TV. 

hehehehe


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks again for the info twolff. I'm in the process of moving, so I'll be looking at doing something in the next few months hopefully. I found the Super International sets on fleabay for 129.00/ea shipped, so if I can get back 60.00 for the cars it would bring the cost of one set down to 69.00. I'm hoping when we move to have a two car garage and be able to put a hinged layout down one wall so it can be stored easily. I'll definately be asking more help in the track planning phase. Thanks again for all the comments guys.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

twolff said:


> The F-1 cars from the set are still in the bags. $15-$16 ea. seems to be the going rate on eBay. I swore they were going for a lot more before I bought the set


I was able to get $22-$25 for mine about five years ago when I let mine go so I was very pleased. Figured I was able to recoup about $90 per SI set and at that time I picked them up for a mere $120 per set. Extra discount from the seller because I took two sets. Plus i was able to help out some others with track pieces for the cost of shipping.  rr


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion about listing the cars as a group of 4 or seperatley?

For my current layout, I went through a few different layouts from http://www.hoslotcarracing.com and wound up using the Tuckaway 25 streched to 4x8 and added 4 18" and 15" curves. Most of the turns change radius as I wanted to try and recreate the look and feel of a small routed track. Challenging, but without "wiggles" (because I hate 'em). It's a blast with Magnatractions. I thought Xtractions were ok until I laid hands on some NOS Magnatractions. Then there was the Magnasonic chassis that kicked-off another spending spree. The TycoPros also rock on this layout. I'll get a pic next time I've got it uncovered. My basment is being finished at the moment and it's all covered up.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought the Super International set to build my Tuckaway 25 and put the cars on eBay since I already have them. I posted them at a starting bid of 12.99 and did not get any bids. I then reposted at 10.99 and still did not get any bids.
Perhaps bad luck on my part, but given that I posted sharp photographs and the cars were still sealed in the original packages, but I was disappointed. So I wouldn't rely on selling the cars to recoup some of the expense.
BTW, I still have all 4 cars... still sealed in the packages.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I bought the Super International set to build my Tuckaway 25 and put the cars on eBay since I already have them. I posted them at a starting bid of 12.99 and did not get any bids. I then reposted at 10.99 and still did not get any bids.
> Perhaps bad luck on my part, but given that I posted sharp photographs and the cars were still sealed in the original packages, but I was disappointed. So I wouldn't rely on selling the cars to recoup some of the expense.
> BTW, I still have all 4 cars... still sealed in the packages.
> 
> ...



Offer them up as trades for cars you really want, there are a few guys like myself who trade often for them strip them and make new custons out of them.. plus the kids like the light benders.. lol


Dave


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent idea, I offer them 1 for 1 for AW r3 (especially fond of the 68 Torino) and will entertain any other suggestions. I have a preference for actual racing cars vs. fantasy cars. I like and collect t-jets, afx, 440x2, super g+, and lifelike "m" and "t" chassis. 

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Finally got my notebook PC, the track, and Ultimate Racer 3 together in the same room. There a grand total of four 6" turns (two in each lane) from the SI set. This looks like the layout that's going to get screwed down after 2+ years of monkeying with it.


----------

